

3 Day Startup - Austin, TX - muerdeme
http://3daystartup.com

======
muerdeme
I'm an organizer of the 3 Day Startup here at UT Austin. We concentrate on
bringing together students from a variety of disciplines here at UT, but we
are open to students and (especially strong) non-students from anywhere. The
event is totally free, and please apply now if you are interested!

